# First names you would never call a child of yours



## leec

What names (can be boys or girls) would you never your child?


----------



## arbitrator

*Maltheus, Bertha, Corine, Blossom, et. al. 

Hell, I wouldn't even name my cows and bulls that!*


----------



## CharlieParker

leec.


----------



## Andy1001

Gertrude.


----------



## ChipperE

Girls: Gertrude, Martha, Agatha
Boys: Wilbur, D i c k


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

CharlieParker said:


> leec.


:laugh:


----------



## MrsAldi

Satan
Hitler
Etc

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail

Honestly I dodged Megan twice. My wife loves the name. I also ducked Elizabeth. On the other hand we both liked Bleys. 
One of my Daughters is named after a Great Great Aunt. But we never even considered using my Paternal Grandmothers name, Lois. 
Fortunately for the world I'm out of the kid naming business now.


----------



## badsanta

My favorites are names that children call someone because they can't yet pronounce all the sounds yet. Then as adults we adopt those names for each other because they are born out of innocence. 

One of my best high school Friends was named Jay. His little niece could not pronounce it correctly and called him Fay. Once news of that spread, no one ever called him Jay again!

Badsanta


----------



## Yeswecan

leec said:


> What names (can be boys or girls) would you never your child?


For a boy: Sue

Johnny Cash can explain.


----------



## Keke24

Theophilus. Fortunately, it was her middle name. Even so, once the kids at school found out, she got teased relentlessly.


----------



## karole

I think my grandmother had one of the worst girl names I've ever heard, as a matter of fact, never heard anyone else with the same name. Her name was Arkie? Go figure.


----------



## EunuchMonk

Jesus

Went to school with a boy with that name. You can imagine the reactions.


----------



## browser

MattMatt

Don't want him to get beaten up for his lunch money.


----------



## arbitrator

*My mother's given name was Safronia, and she was affectionately referred to as "Fronia." By the way she absolutely abhorred it!

She always intoned that the local country farmers had named their work mules with better sounding names than she was given!

Bless her heart!*


----------



## jld

arbitrator said:


> *My mother's given name was Safronia, and she was affectionately referred to as "Fronia." By the way she absolutely abhorred it!
> 
> She always intoned that the local country farmers had named their work mules with better sounding names than she was given!
> 
> Bless her heart!*


Interesting name, arb. May I ask how her parents chose it?


----------



## arbitrator

jld said:


> Interesting name, arb. May I ask how her parents chose it?


* @jld ~ I don't really have the first damned clue! 

She was born way back in 1911. I never really got to meet either of my maternal grandparents as they were already deceased when I unexpectedly came along in 1952 as the sixth of six sons!*


----------



## jld

arbitrator said:


> *She was born in 1911. I never got to meet either of my maternal grandparents as they were already deceased when I unexpectedly came along in 1952 as the sixth of six sons!*


I bet that was fun, arb. I hope your older brothers did not pick on you too much, though!


----------



## arbitrator

jld said:


> I bet that was fun, arb. I hope your older brothers did not pick on you too much, though!


*There was some 12 years difference between No. 5 and myself! Dad always kiddingly referred to me as "the Borden Milk baby!"

Mom always intoned that she raised six sons in two families: one with the first 5 sons, the other with me as greatly "an only child!"

I'm told that the "first family" was about as poor as church mice ~ I came along when Mom and Dad began to embrace a little affluence!

Needless to say, I was spoiled rotten, something that the other boys never directly got in on! 

Back on topic though, Mom had some sisters who had some absolutely God-awful names!*


----------



## BetrayedDad

Anything that rhymes with "aiden".... male or female.


----------



## Haiku

I pitty the poor child some millennial names: Hashtag.


----------



## Andy1001

In Ireland at one stage it was common enough to give ALL your children the second name Mary (as in the mother of god).I worked with an engineer whose name was James Mary ******. When some of his colleagues got wind of this he was known as Mary from then on.I know at least ten men who have the second name Mary,friends of cousins etc and they all hate it.


----------



## tech-novelist

Hillary or Barack.


----------



## MarriedDude

I wanted my Youngest to be Crampton Lemuel...

I figured it would make him a tough kid...can you imagine...i was gonna call him little Crampy.

MrsMarriedDude was not having it though.


----------



## Capt. Cootie

Donald


----------



## rockon

Haiku said:


> I pitty the poor child some millennial names: Hashtag.


I hope you mean this in jest! 

(But I would not be surprised if it happens).


----------



## Cooper

Capt. Cootie said:


> Donald



Oh man that hurts, I'm a Donald. Sadly I agree with you though, would never name my kid Donald.

My dads name was Fahrney, thankfully I wasn't a jr.


----------



## MrsAldi

Andy1001 said:


> In Ireland at one stage it was common enough to give ALL your children the second name Mary (as in the mother of god).I worked with an engineer whose name was James Mary ******. When some of his colleagues got wind of this he was known as Mary from then on.I know at least ten men who have the second name Mary,friends of cousins etc and they all hate it.


What?! 
I think they were joking around with you. 
Can't see a Catholic mother naming her son after a woman! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## joannacroc

-Charity, Chastity (any moral value as a name, basically)
-Mildred, Mabel, Bartholomew, Octavius
-Dakota, Paris (any place name as a name)


----------



## arbitrator

joannacroc said:


> -Charity, Chastity (any moral value as a name, basically)
> -Mildred, Mabel, *Bartholomew*, Octavius
> -Dakota, Paris (any place name as a name)


*Watch it now!
I named our basset hound "Bartholomew!"

My rationale was solely that I needed a long name for a long dog!*


----------



## Andy1001

MrsAldi said:


> What?!
> I think they were joking around with you.
> Can't see a Catholic mother naming her son after a woman!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


I'm talking about the thirties and forties.I have an elderly great aunt who lives in Sligo and she confirmed this.Also I actually seen James's passport and that was his name.Maybe it was just a certain locality that it was used.Have you ever heard of churching by the way,my aunt told me about it and I thought it was terrible.


----------



## joannacroc

arbitrator said:


> *Watch it now!
> I named our basset hound "Bartholomew!"
> 
> My rationale was solely that I needed a long name for a long dog!*


Uhoh! I had a horrible feeling in a thread like this that there might be somebody with one of those names, but dismissed it as paranoia. Sorry?? Basset hounds are adorable, though, so I'm sure he could pull off a Bartholomew.


----------



## Capt. Cootie

Cooper said:


> Oh man that hurts, I'm a Donald. Sadly I agree with you though, would never name my kid Donald.
> 
> My dads name was Fahrney, thankfully I wasn't a jr.


Hey sorry about that. I wasn't going for anything personal just going with the flow. My name is Bob and I would not care to name my kids after me either. Actually my Dad wanted to name me Leslie after a close friend of his. I guess I dodged bullet on that one, but I might have grown up mean and tough like the boy named Sue.>


----------



## Cooper

I have a friend who is a paramedic. He told me a story of a woman going into labor and them having to pick her up and rush her to the hospital but ended up delivering the baby in the ambulance. Along the way she heard them use the word "placenta" and thought that was a beautiful name for her new baby girl. He said they explained what it was and she didn't care she was still naming her baby that.

He was a serious guy so I believe what he said. And by the way, his name is Leslie. lol


----------



## Grapes

I would avoid these - This is no BS but i knew a spanish family who named their 2 daughters.

Oldest - Talia
youngest - Genna

I would avoid this combination at all cost.


----------



## BetrayedDad

Cooper said:


> I have a friend who is a paramedic. He told me a story of a woman going into labor and them having to pick her up and rush her to the hospital but ended up delivering the baby in the ambulance. Along the way she heard them use the word "placenta" and thought that was a beautiful name for her new baby girl. He said they explained what it was and she didn't care she was still naming her baby that.
> 
> He was a serious guy so I believe what he said. And by the way, his name is Leslie. lol


All I'm picturing is Leslie Neilson in that ambulance...... Him playing the straight man. Sounds like a scene from one of his movies.


----------



## Spicy

Sh!tana.

A girl in my school was named this and her last name was Brick.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

My thing is not necessarily names, but the SPELLING of them! Parents try to get 'creative' and it's always a mess. What's wrong with traditional spelling?

I knew of a girl whose name is pronounced "Kennedy" however the spelling was Cenadie - WTF?? Or changing the letter 'I' to a 'Y' - Ugh!
Mykul = Michael
Kareynne = Karen

Makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Livvie

I know a Shon (Shawn) 
Leasa


----------



## southbound

I have known men in the past named Colin, Hyman, and Underwood. I would pass on all three.


----------



## Fozzy

Aiden
Braiden
Hayden
Kayden
Jayden


And no, it doesn't matter if you choose to spell it Haieghdenh.


----------



## TX-SC

Bambi, Roxanne, or any of the common stripper names. 

Shawn, Sean, or any variation thereof. 

Whatever the "top three baby names" are for the previous two years. 

Any name that is spelled "different" just to be different. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------

